# 2021 Listening Project - Jan 4



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

William Walton
Violin Concerto
Joshua Bell, violin
Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman, conductor

This is a little out there for my tastes (maybe that means that my tastes are pretty conservative). There are impressive parts, certainly, but a little too lacking in melody for me.

J.S. Bach
Brandenburg Concerto #6
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, conductor
1979

I love this one, I think it is my favorite of the Brandenbergs. To give an idea of how casually I've listened to this piece in the past, this is the first time it really registered with me that *there are no violins playing in this piece*. I think it's that darker, deeper sound of the violin-less orchestra that I love so much about it. I wouldn't want all orchestras and/or chamber music to be lacking in violins, but it's great to hear what a master like Bach does with different groupings of instruments.


----------

